# Missing Power Outlet



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

Just picked up our Platinum X-T today - a gorgeous Bonavista #1781. Little puzzled over the arrangement of the power outlets. I was under the impression that there should have be one in front of the driver, another one in the center console, and the third in the back cargo area. I can't find the one in the center console and the manual doesn't show it either.

Does anyone know if there is in fact wiring there so that I can attach my daughter's DVD player ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Apart from the power outlets in the driver's side glovebox and the rear one in the boot area, there is just the cigarette lighter plug in the centre console area.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I can only find two outlets. One in cargo area and one in the glove box in front of driver. None in the center console.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Don't you guys have the cigarette lighter as well? (see red marker in photo below)


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

"cigarette" ???? what is that



No, we have no ash tray or cigarette lighter outlet at all.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

wot do you have?
can you post a picture?
you might still have the wiring.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Don't you guys have the cigarette lighter as well? (see red marker in photo below)


Unfortunately we don't. I don't smoke but could use the additional outlet. I use an adapter I got from Cdn Tire that allows me to have two outlets on the drivers side instead of one. I do plan to wire my satellite radio directly at some point though.

Greg


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> .........
> can you post a picture?
> .........


Here you go:


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

*power socket*

If I can remember correctly, the one I hired, had the power socket inside the chiller compartment. I am sure others can verify this or not.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine's got an ashtray and cigar lighter below a smaller chiller box. You must have the healthy-living model VB.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh No Marc, THAT set-up would have been a show-stopper for me for sure. I just hate cars that don't have an ashtray, even if you don't smoke, it's a good place to store coins 

Look at the bright side, your chiller box looks bigger than the other versions LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> If I can remember correctly, the one I hired, had the power socket inside the chiller compartment. I am sure others can verify this or not.


Nope, no socket in the chiller box.... the only thing in there is my secret weapon  ha ha ha:


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Oh No Marc, THAT set-up would have been a show-stopper for me for sure. I just hate cars that don't have an ashtray, even if you don't smoke, it's a good place to store coins


His is more versatile. He can get a proper cigarette lighter in there.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

hahaha Flynn. Look at the bright side, its chrome, so it'll blend in really well with the interior


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Think how they'd impress your friends.


----------

